
IBM Announces Magic Bullet to Zap All Kinds of Killer Viruses - mfoy_
http://www.fastcompany.com/3059782/ibm-announces-magic-bullet-to-zap-all-kinds-of-killer-viruses
======
hendler
I'm very optimistic and excited. But I'm also afraid. Fear isn't science and
this isn't my area, but I can't think of something more dangerous for cell
biology. "Whoops, it also blocks all cell reproduction when...."

